
Promising thousands of U.S. jobs, Foxconn offshored 155 to Mexico - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-foxconn-usa-exclusive/exclusive-promising-thousands-of-u-s-jobs-foxconn-offshored-155-to-mexico-idUSKCN1T52ZA
======
cannonedhamster
I'm not sure that this is news. No one who saw the deal expected it to pan
out. While the town could certainly use the manufacturing, shouldn't the money
and training breaks come after commitments are reached? The US could use more
manufacturing of any kind to help fill the gap for low skilled workers, as I'm
sure most US workers would be capable of being trained up, but this doesn't
seem like the right to be of deal. Remember all the hubbub about picking
winners and losers with Solyndra? Doesn't that seem like a small deal now when
we consider the only reason US solar manufacturing lost out was maybe dumping
by Chinese companies with finding directly from the Chinese government? I
really hope that the new discovery of rare earth minerals Japan find pans out
to break the stranglehold China currently possesses on it.

------
drilldrive
As far as I can tell, this article doesn't belong on Hacker News.

~~~
ceejayoz
As far as I can tell, neither does your comment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
> or off-topic, flag it.

